# Ccr 2500 ?



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Is this essentially a 2450? 

Toro Snow Thrower

Thanks
George


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

GTP said:


> Is this essentially a 2450?
> 
> Toro Snow Thrower
> 
> ...


 the 2450 has a tecumseh motor and i think the 2500 has a briggs motor


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the 2450 has a tecumseh motor and i think the 2500 has a briggs motor


Thanks William add says 2 stroke...Briggs Two Stroke would be rare. Might be a Techy 5hP? I've asked the seller.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you can get the model number you can look it up on toro's website but briggs did make two stroke motors for toro


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if you can get the model number you can look it up on toro's website but briggs did make two stroke motors for toro


Great minds...i was on the toro website. Model 38420 which is 1997 and it has the Tecumseh Hsk850.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

They are cool engines but i REALLY am looking for a R-Tek duraforce based engine. I have a bunch of experience with these engines on My Tractor Forum and would like to have that power for Snow throwing. I usually upgrade the pilot jet to the briggs pilot 42# and wire drill the main jet to #68 which takes care of any surging and really ups the power....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a *real *clean unit. Sweet.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> That's a *real *clean unit. Sweet.


i agree i am waiting for seller to respond.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GTP said:


> i agree i am waiting for seller to respond.


I'd try to get him down a little on that price. I think it's a little steep. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I'd try to get him down a little on that price. I think it's a little steep. Just my humble opinion.


 $150 is not a bad price, i would pay it
thanks for the info on the carb rejetting GTP


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> $150 is not a bad price, i would pay it
> thanks for the info on the carb rejetting GTP


Detdr..how do you think this unit would hold up to a 6 car plus drive parking lot and a residential home? Should I save and look for a snow commander or a CCR3650..? I had a bead on a nice snow commander but it sold hours before I could get there.

Or how about the new toro 721's.?


----------

